# Intense Primer 29



## Pixelsign (2. August 2016)

Intense Primer 29





http://www.intensecycles.com/bikes/primer
Das perfekte Short-Travel-29-Trailbike (lässt man den Preis mal außen vor)? Sieht ja schon mal unverschämt gut aus das Ganze. 

Hoffentlich gibt's das gute Stück auf der Eurobike zu bestaunen.


----------



## Affekopp (27. Januar 2017)

Sehr schönes Bike. Nur die fixe Umwerferhalterung stört mich persönlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

